# My Photos *uppdated*



## Slan (Oct 12, 2006)

unknown specie #1






unknown specie #1 ooetheca




''

unknown specie #2






unknown specie #2 ooetheca






unknown specie #2 new photo 2006-10-14, nymph eating _Drosophia melanogaster_






unknown specie #2 new photo 2006-10-14






unknown specie #2 new photo 2006-10-14






unknown specie #3, blueish in color






unknown specie #3 ooetheca






the ones below this point was sent to me by Yen, thanks man!!


----------



## MantisDude15 (Oct 12, 2006)

woah those are awesome. nice collection, i especially like the Diabolica. Have you been raising mantids long? I'm just about to get my first ones next week. Sick colleciton, they look great.


----------



## Slan (Oct 12, 2006)

ive had allot of animals all my life.. i dont have a clue on how long ive kept mantises.

good luck with your new mantis! =)


----------



## Ian (Oct 12, 2006)

Amazing photos! Where did you obtain that unknown species of ootheca?


----------



## Slan (Oct 12, 2006)

> Amazing photos! Where did you obtain that unknown species of ootheca?


from a freind over in north africa.


----------



## Rick (Oct 13, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## jplelito (Oct 13, 2006)

Slan,

Excellent photos! I am betting your 'unknown species #2" and it's ootheca is Parasphendala agrionina or P. affinis. These are really easy and fun mantids, with a great threat display. Watch out: males are smaller than females, you may have to keep them just a bit cooler so they mature at the same time.

Good luck and keep posting those pictures!

~Jon Lelito


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice pics Slan, unknown species #2 appear to be Boxer mantis (Otomantis sp.), #3 is Spiny flower mantis (Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii or Ocellata).


----------



## Slan (Oct 17, 2006)

hmm, #2 cant be otomantis sp... according to  this page, the ootheca does not look like this. even if thats not the same exact specie, or family, the ootheca should look somewhat the same.

*but i think you might be right on #3*  

*thanks allot!* time will tell...

*thanks everyone for your comments!*



> Nice pics Slan, unknown species #2 appear to be Boxer mantis (Otomantis sp.), #3 is Spiny flower mantis (Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii or Ocellata).


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 18, 2006)

hmmm... they look different you are right, but i really hope it is otomantis they are so rare and a nice species too! Please keep us update with the nymphs and pics Slan.

By the way, you have a zoo at home :shock:

Edited: Oppsss. my mistake, i was refering to species #1 (instead of species #2) which looks like otomantis, species #2 is parasphendale sp.


----------

